# The Awesome V3 (Solid stainless steel bullet pen/pencil set)



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 12, 2009)

After much R&D and many prototypes here it is, larger than a 50 cal, spun from solid 430 magnetic stainless steel and polished to a mirror finish. The base of the bullet projects the pen/advances the lead and the primer is a powerful magnet. Any Ideas as to a final sale price for these. They are labor intensive so I’m not sure about Mass production.>>>>>>>>>>GEBC


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's pretty cool.  I wouldn't know how much it's worth.  Who would want it i wonder.  I dont meant that in a negative way. What I mean is that it appears that you spun a rod to look like a bullet casing but it really isn't a casing.  Will the bullet people..hunters, military guys like that, or will they detest it?  I think it's a great conversation piece..I just don't know what the general public will think, and no doubt they won't appreciate how much cost, time, labour is in the project.  The metal seems to have a bit of a dark look that I like too.  Since you made the casing, I think it's only fit that you make and attach a clip.  You can still mount a clip and have it in a base, but I would prefer a custom clip over a pen that stands up like a giant phalic symbol.  With a clip, you can lay it on it's side.  These are just my thoughts and questions...seems nobody else has any.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 15, 2009)

I have sold 3 of those giant phalic symbols for $160 each so there are a few crazy people out there, apparently this pen is not for you. So you prefer clip pens? Does this one suit your preference??


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 15, 2009)

I think the V3 is pretty neat, you obviously spent some
time and effort in getting it to the point you did.
Nice work!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 15, 2009)

Johnny, CNC sounds like a machinist, always good to hear from a fellow machinist.


----------



## johnnycnc (Apr 15, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> Johnny, CNC sounds like a machinist, always good to hear from a fellow machinist.



Yes, I'm a machinist also. Welcome, brother.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 15, 2009)

Wish I had CNC, got some mass production ideas


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 16, 2009)

Like I said...please dont be offended by my point of view, especially since most of it is questions not statements.  I'm not a bullet aficionado, so that's why I wonder.  $160 seems real good, maybe even a little cheap for that pen.  For my taste though, yes, that second pen showing is much better.  It's pretty darn sweet actually, but  I do like your bullet too, like I already said before.  I was just questioning whether army people are the main customers and if they would like it since it isn't brass.  So...relax, we're all friends here, and this is just casual conversation, and I am not slamming  all your hard work.  If anything, I wish I could make a V3.  And I'd put a clip on it


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Apr 16, 2009)

Jeff, no offence taken, glad you liked the second one. I have many different styles to suit just about everyone. I built the V3 as a desk pen because of the weight , they weigh almost 6 ounces each.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Apr 16, 2009)

One of these days, I hope to have the time to play with things like.........
(from a fellow machinist)


----------

